# عااجل : ننفرد بالصورة رهبان دير الريان ينامون ويقفون امام بلدوزرات الحكومة ..



## Alexander.t (25 فبراير 2015)

تنفرد مسيحيو مصر  باول صور  لرهبان دير الانبا مكاريوس السكندرى وهم يتصدون لهدم بوابة الدير  وسور الدير بمساقة 350 متر . 
 والصورة توضح الاباء الرهبان يلقون بانفسهم امام بلدزورات الحكومة منعا لهدم  اسوار الدير , والبعض وافقا بصدره , مستعدين للتضحية بارواحهم . 
   هذا  وقد تركت الكنيسة رهبان الدير   بعد أن هددتهم وتوعدتهم كما قال القس بولس حليم يوم 24 يناير فى لقاءؤه والقس انجيلوس اسحاق مع عشرة من رهبان الدير ,  حيث قال القس المذكور  للرهبان حذارى ان تتصدو لهدم البوابة او سور الدير  لانكم ستصبحون فى ماسبيروا جديدة  والولى غير الدولة  وقال القس انجيلوس اسحاق ماحرجوش  الكنيسة وتمنعوا هدم سور الدير ,  وفعلا فهم سكرترية للبابا صاحب مقولة وطن بلا كنائس خيرا من كنائس بلا وطن , فهل ياترى  مقولته امتدت للاديرة 
    أننا هنا نوجه رسالة من مسيحيو مصر الى العقلاء والحكماء فى الدولة , هناك حلول كثيرة غير الهدم , ولايجب ان يكون الهدم الحل الاول ,  وليس من العقل ان تحدث مشكلة مع دير قبطى ورهبانه فى هذا الوقت بهذه التداعيات الخطيرة , خصوصا بعد موقف الرئيس السيسى والدولة كلها من الثار لذبح الاقباط ال21 فى ليبيا , حتى لوباعت الكنيسة  القضية وتركت الرهبان فى عرض الطريق ؟ فالرهبان والدير واجهة للدولة وليسوا خصوما يتم التعامل معهم بهذا الشكل؟

الخبر ع مسئولية المصدر


----------



## soul & life (26 فبراير 2015)

هااااااام وعاجل نداء لسيادة الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي وللسادة المسؤولين المحترمين لحل المشكلة
هدم دير الأنبا مكاريوس :
بكل أشكال العناد و الغباء و التعصب تصر الحكومة علي عمل طريق يخترق دير الأنبا مكاريوس في محمية وادي الريان في الفيوم , الطريق سيهدم كنيسة اثرية تعود إلى القرن الرابع الميلادي وبعمق 2 متر تحت الأرض، وكذلك “مدفن” أثري للرهبان يرجع للقرن العاشر الميلادي، ومعبد فرعوني جنائزي، وسبع كنائس اخرى داخل الدير ، بالإضافة إلى ان الطريق سيدمر مزارع الدير وعيون المياه الجوفية ... علي الرغم أن الدير قد استعان بمهندسين إستشاريين لتقديم حلول بديلة لتتفادي هدم الدير خاصة أن الدير في الصحراء و الحلول البديلة متوفرة و لكن و مع كل أسف ( التعصب الأعمي ) لازال يقود بعض المسئولين و بمجرد أن بدأت المعدات في التحرك كان عمال الجرافات و اللوادر يهتفون ( الله أكبر ) و كأنهم في إحدي الغزوات أو الفتوحات .


----------



## BITAR (26 فبراير 2015)

*يوجد فى الموضوع شىء غير مفهوم
*​


----------



## بطرس2015 (26 فبراير 2015)

يعني كيف للطائفية الكريهة أن تعمي بصيرة الناس .......حماية المبنى واجب إنساني على الأقل كونه جزء من التراث الإنساني ومبنى أثري قديم


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 فبراير 2015)

نناشد الرئيس التدخل لحل هذا الموضوع الخطير
لا يوجد فى مصر اى مسؤل يتحمل المسؤلية


----------



## soul & life (26 فبراير 2015)

اتمنى تكون الدنيا اتغيرت ولو بشكل بسيط و اى مسئول يتصرف قبل فوات الاوان


----------



## aymonded (27 فبراير 2015)

*يقول **Samy Shawky على صفحته الشخصية في الفيس بوك وتحت مسئوليته الشخصية:*

طبعا انا زيكم دماغى اتقلبت عالموضوع ده مش فقط لأنه دير لكن لسبب أخر أن ابنى مترهب فى الدير
 وبكل أسف ابنى لا يتعامل مع الموبايل لكنه بيتصل بيا احيانا من اى موبايل من رهبان الدير
 وما كانش فى وسيلة اخرى اطمن بيها الا اللجوء الى أمى العدرا وقلت لها يا أمى طمنينى عالواد
 وبعد ساعة واحدة رن التليفون وسمعت صوت ابنى
 سألته عن الدير واحواله فقال لى ان فى ناس جات امبارح علشان تنفذ قرار  الطريق وده قرار تم التوافق عليه بين الكنيسة والدير والرهبان واللجنة  المشرفة عالدير مع الحكومة
 يعنى الدنيا مش هتخرب لما يعدى طريق فى وادى مساحته 30 الف فدان
 ومع ذلك خرج راهب واحد معين للإشراف عالدير موفدا من دير البراموس
 وقابل الظابط اللى جه الدير
 والظابط اصلا ما كانش عايز يعمل حاجة
 فإتصل ابونا بالكاتدرائية واعطى التليفون للظابط
 فعمل للخلف در ومشى
 مافيش ولا راهب طلع من الدير
 والصور المنشورة عالفيسبوك دى كلها بالكامل (مضروبة) فشنك
 أنا شخصيا شفتها قبل كده فى ازمة دير ابو فانا
 المهم هو قاللى ما تقلقوش على حاجة
 لأن الطريق لو اتعمل كما اتفقوا فى الكاتدرائية سيتم تحديد مساحة معروفة  يحيطها سور للدير بالإضافة الى ان الطريق هيسهل عالدير حاجات كتييييير جدا
 وبعد ما خلصت المكالمة نسيت أشكر أمى
 وافتكرت بعدها بكذا ساعة انى اشكرها فشكرتها من قلبى​


----------



## soul & life (27 فبراير 2015)

نشكر ربنا


----------



## ميشيل فريد (27 فبراير 2015)

الصور ليس لها علاقة بدير الانبا مكاريوس .... وهناك من يريد اشعال فتنة فى المجتمع المصرى ...وتم رفع دعوى اماما القضاء المستعجل من قبل جمعية الحفاظ على التراث المصرى لاجبار وزارة النقل على تعديل مسار الطريق لتفادى الكنيسة والمنشوبيات الاثرية ... ت.


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 مارس 2015)

انتهاء الازمه 





صرح  الأنبا إبرام أسقف الفيوم وعضو اللجنة المشكلة من قداسة البابا تواضروس  للإشراف على دير الأنبا مكاريوس بوادي الريان، إن أزمة إنشاء طريق بوادي  الريان انتهت تماما بعد موافقة رهبان الدير على إنشاء الطريق وقبول قرار  قداسة البابا تواضروس بإنشاء الطريق بما يخدم المصلحة العامة لأبناء محافظة  الفيوم ويساهم في عملية التنمية

 وأضاف نيافته للأقباط متحدون "  أنهم قاموا بإخطار وزارة النقل ومحافظة الفيوم بأنه لا مانع لرهبان الدير  بإنشاء الطريق ، وإنهم مقدرين جهود هذا العمل في الخدمة العامة وان الدير  سيحتفظ بكنائسه دون إضرار ولن تكون هناك اى إشكاليات جديدة.

 يذكر  إن قداسة البابا تواضروس قد شكل لجنة ثانية للإشراف على دير وادي الريان  تضم الأنبا روفائيل سكرتير المجمع المقدس والأنبا دانيال أسقف المعادى  والأنبا دانيال رئيس دير الأنبا بولا فضلا عن الأنبا إبرام أسقف الفيوم  ،  وكان البابا طالب الرهبان بطاعة الكنيسة وان الرهبنة أساسها الطاعة وان  قداسته وافق على إقامة الطريق وانه لن يؤثر على الدير.


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (8 مارس 2015)

*نشكر ربنا ان الازمة اتحلت 
يا رب احفظ بيوتك من عدو الخير *​


----------



## كليماندوس (12 مارس 2015)

*عاجل :
أعلن البابا البابا تواضروس الثاني، بابا الإسكندرية  بطريرك الكرازة  المرقسية، اليوم الأربعاء، موافقة الكنيسة على إنشاء طريق  يمر بتجمع رهباني  بوادي الريان بمحافظة الفيوم.
 وقال البابا تواضروس، في بيان له اليوم، عقب اجتماعه مع اللجنة المسئولة   عن مشكلة دير الأنبا مكاريوس بوادي الريان إن "وادى الريان منطقة محمية   طبيعية ، سكنها قديماً عدد من النساك والمتوحدون ، وحديثاً حاول البعض   احياء الحياة الرهبانية فيها على أرض لم يتملكوها قانونياً ولم يصدر بها   اعتراف كنسي حتي الآن."
 وأضاف أنه "عندما قررت الدولة إنشاء طريق ضمن خطة مشروعات التنمية   القومية في مصر، اعترض بعض الساكنين هناك وبصورة غير لائقة أمام المهندسين   ومعداتهم ولم يكن هذا موقف الكنيسة الرسمي، ولأهمية الموضوع شكلت الكنيسة   القبطية لجنة من ثلاثة أساقفة للمتابعة منذ ستة أشهر كما استبعدت الراهب   المسؤول وتبرأت من اثنين من الساكنين والذين انتحلوا صفة "راهب" كما بذلت   اللجنة محاولات عديدة لإثنائهم عن هذا العناد ولكن دون جدوى".
 وقال البابا تواضروس الثاني، إن "الكنيسة تعلن أن هذا المكان ليس ديراً   كنسياً معترفاً به حتى الآن، كما تخلي مسئوليتها وتعلن أن للدولة الحق   القانوني في التصرف مع هذا الموضوع مع مراعاة الحفاظ علي الطبيعة الأثرية   والمقدسات والمغائر والحياة البرية في هذه المنطقة".
 وأضاف البيان، "إذ تدين الكنيسة بشدة كل هذه التجاوزات ترجو من شعبها  عدم  التجاوب مع المغالطات التي يتداولها البعض بصورة خاطئة وبمعلومات غير   صحيحة والتعاطف مع هؤلاء الأشخاص دون التأكد من الكنيسة الرسمية لمعرفة   الحقائق الدقيقة والأمنية".
 وتابع البيان، "كما نستنكر هذه التصرفات التي صدرت بغير حق ولا تمثل نهجاً رهبانيا والذي يقوم اساساً علي الطاعة والفقر الاختياري".
وأعلن البابا تواضروس، أن الكنيسة تتبرأ من كل من ماهر عزيز حنا (  المدعو  بولس الريانى)، و عبده اسحق جوهر (المدعو دانيال الرياني) ، و رامى   ابراهيم خير ( المدعو تيموثاوس الرياني)، و وائل فتحي نجيب (المدعو   اثناسيوس الريانى)، و جرجس راضي موسي ( المدعو مارتيروس الريانى) ، و ياسر   صلاح عطية ( المدعو غريغوريوس الريانى)*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (12 مارس 2015)

مكنش لازم يذكر اسماء بعينها---المقال كله على عينى و على راسى--- بس انهم يزكروا اسماء بعينها ليه؟!


----------



## aymonded (12 مارس 2015)

بصراحة هو موضوع تبرأ الكنيسة من البعض فيه ملابسات مش مفهومه ومش كان يصح تُكتب على العلن إلا لو اتكتب كل شيء بالتفصيل وبصوت وصورة لكي يكون هناك تأكيد أن الكلام صدر من المجمع المقدس، لكن الكلام مبهم ومش مفهوم على الإطلاق وغير معروف ليه الكنيسة تتبرأ من بعض الرهبان عوض أن تحتضنهم مهما ما كانوا مخطأين !!! والله وأعلم ايه الملابسات لأن طالما الكلام غامض أحكام الناس هتبقى فيها بلبلة الكنيسة في غنى عنها تماماً...
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 مارس 2015)

*عاجل: قداسة البابا تواضروس الثاني يصدر بيان بخصوص دير الريان و شلح ستة رهبان*

*عاجل: قداسة البابا تواضروس الثاني يصدر بيان بخصوص دير الريان و شلح ستة رهبان*

* في   عام 	 		 	 12 ساعة مضت	 25,614 زيارة* 

*البابا تواضروس الثاني يصدر بيان بخصوص دير الريان وشلح ستة رهبان *​ 
* 

*​ *الأربعاء 11 مارس 2015م
بيان بخصوص مشكلة وادي الريان*
*اجتمع  قداسة البابا تواضروس الثانى مع اللجنة البابوية المسئولة عن مشكلة دير  الأنبا مكاريوس وادي الريان الأنبا إبرام والأنبا ارميا واعتذار الأنبا  مكاريوس لدواعي السفر بالخارج وبحضور نيافة الأنبا رافائيل أسقف عام كنائس  وسط القاهرة وسكرتير المجمع المقدس وابونا أنجيلوس إسحق سكرتير قداسة  البابا والقس بولس حليم المتحدث الرسمى باسم الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية 
وذلك لبحث الوضع في التجمع الرهبانى بوادي الريان. ….وإليكم نص البيان*
*”  وادى الريان منطقة محمية طبيعية ، سكنها قديماً عدد من النساك والمتوحدن ،  وحديثاً حاول البعض احياء الحياة الرهبانية فيها على أرض لم يتملكوها  قانونياً ولم يصدر بها اعتراف كنسي حتي الآن. 
وعندما  قررت الدولة إنشاء طريق ضمن خطة مشروعات التنمية القومية فى مصر ، اعترض  بعض الساكنين هناك وبصورة غير لائقة أمام المهندسين ومعداتهم ولم يكن هذا  موقف الكنيسة الرسمي.
ولأهمية  الموضوع شكلت الكنيسة القبطية لجنة من ثلاثة أساقفة للمتابعة منذ ستة أشهر  كما استبعدت الراهب المسؤل وتبرأت من اثنين من الساكنين والذين انتحلوا  صفة “راهب” كما بذلت اللجنة محاولات عديدة لإثنائهم عن هذا العناد ولكن دون  جدوى.
ولذا تعلن الكنيسة ان هذا المكان ليس ديراً كنسياً معترفاً به حتى الآن.
كما  تخلي مسئوليتها وتعلن أن للدولة الحق القانوني فى التصرف مع هذا الموضوع  مع مراعاة الحفاظ علي الطبيعة الأثرية والمقدسات والمغائر والحياة البرية  في هذه المنطقة.
وإذ  تدين الكنيسة بشدة كل هذه التجاوزات ترجو من شعبها عدم التجاوب مع  المغالطات التي يتداولها البعض بصورة خاطئة وبمعلومات غير صحيحة والتعاطف  مع هؤلاء الأشخاص دون التأكد من الكنيسة الرسمية لمعرفة الحقائق الدقيقة  والأمنية أمام الله.
كما  نستنكر هذه التصرفات التي صدرت بغير حق ولا تمثل نهجاً رهبانيا والذي يقوم  اساساً علي الطاعة والفقر الاختياري وتعلن الكنيسة أنها تتبرأمن كل من:
1- ماهر عزيز حنا ( المدعو بولس الريانى )
2- عبده اسحق جوهر ( المدعو دانيال الرياني )
3- رامى ابراهيم خير ( المدعو تيموثاوس الرياني )
4- وائل فتحي نجيب ( المدعو اثناسيوس الريانى )
5- جرجس راضي موسي ( المدعو مارتيروس الريانى )
6- ياسر صلاح عطية ( المدعو غريغوريوس الريانى )*
*وعلى ابن الطاعة تحل البركة ،،*


----------



## grges monir (12 مارس 2015)

انا سمعت انهم بنوا كنيسة فى منتصف الطريق اللى عاوزة الدولة تعملوا
معرفش صح ولالا


----------



## grges monir (12 مارس 2015)

قرار حاسم
تعويم الامور مش حلو


----------



## grges monir (12 مارس 2015)

سؤال هنا بقى
الكنيسة خدت موقف ايجابى
الدولة بقى بتاخد موقف ايجابى من مشاكل بناء الكنائس
للاسف  لالالالالالالا


----------



## كليماندوس (12 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> سؤال هنا بقى
> الكنيسة خدت موقف ايجابى
> الدولة بقى بتاخد موقف ايجابى من مشاكل بناء الكنائس
> للاسف  لالالالالالالا


الدولة بتاخذ موقف جاد فقط لما يريدو ان يمر طريق بجوار دير او يشطرة نصفين او تخريبه -  رغم كبر مساحة الصحارى فى القطر كلو


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> سؤال هنا بقى
> الكنيسة خدت موقف ايجابى
> الدولة بقى بتاخد موقف ايجابى من مشاكل بناء الكنائس
> للاسف  لالالالالالالا


*كان من عيونى أنزلك سبب تأخر القانون
مش الدولة نهااااااااااااااااااااائى يا جرجس
والحمد لله أن الكنيسة بدأت تكشف الحقائق للناس
بدل ما تسيبنا نخبط أخماس فى أسداس
البداية جميييييييلة
عقبال الباقى 
*​


----------



## aymonded (12 مارس 2015)

*سؤال صغنون*، احنا عرفنا الكنيسة شلحت فلان وعلان، طب ايه الأسباب بقى اللي تم على أساسها الشلح، لأن من حقنا نعرف طالما الأسماء أعلنت في الجرائد الرسمية وعلى صفحات النت !!!! لأن مش منطق يتقال فلان اتشلح ويتم التشهير بدون إبداء الأسباب علشان نحذر احنا كمان ونبتعد عن هذا الفعل اللي احنا مش عارفين عنه حاجة خالص !!!​


----------



## Desert Rose (12 مارس 2015)

انا مش فاهمه اي حاجة علي فكرة ، يعني كان فيه دير ولا مفيش ؟ الكنيسة معترفه بيه وتبع أديرتها ولا لا؟ يعني آيه الكلام اللي في البيان ان بعض الرهبان حبو احياء حياة الرهبنه في المكان؟ مش فاهمه؟ يعني هما لوحدهم راحو هناك كده؟ وهما رهبان حقيقين ولا منتحلين ؟ والكنيسة شلحتهم ليه؟ وإزاي بردو يقولو أسماءهم كده؟ علي فكرة ده كده فيه خطر علي الناس ديه ، لان ده معناه ان الحكومة من حقها تمرمط فيهم وتفش غلها فيهم بما ان الكنيسة رفعت أيديها عنهم وكمان نشرت أسماءهم ، صح اللي انا بقوله ده ولا آيه؟ 
انا فعلا محتاجة حد يشرحلي الموضوع واحدة واحدة من الاول


----------



## ميشيل فريد (12 مارس 2015)

*المنطقة تعتبر منطقة اثرية وبها كنيسة اثرية تعود للقرن الرابع وبعض المنشوبيات الاثرية (قلالى ...  اى مساكن رهبان) .... وكانت تلك المنطقة ديرا فى القرن الرابع لكنه اندثر ولم يبقى به سوى الكنيسة وبعض المنشوبيات ......
حاول بعض الرهبان اعادة تعمير الدير ..... لكن دون موافقة قيادات الكنيسة ....
الكنيسة اعترفت باثرية الدير .... لكنها لم تققنن تعميره وليس للكنيسة اى تملك لاراضى تلك المنطقة
تم تعديل مسار الطريق لتفادى الشواهد الاثرية وجارى تسجيلها ووضعها على الخريطة الاثرية لمصر
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 مارس 2015)

*بيان لرهبان دير “وادى الريان” يرفضون قرار البابا : لن نترك الدير ولن نسمح بهدمه*


*




*

*رفض عدد  من رهبان دير الأنبا مكاريوس بوادى الريان، بيان الكنيسة القبطية  الأرثوذكسية الذى أصدرته أمس، وأعلنت تبرؤها من الدير كدير كنسى، معلنين  عدم تركه أو السماح بهدم أى جزء منه.* *وقال الراهب إثناسيوس الريانى، أحد  الذين تم شلحهم من قبل الكنيسة، فى بيان صحفى، إن الرهبان يتظلمون من قرار  الكنيسة، وأن الرهبان الـ 6 الذين تم شلحهم، لن يتركوا الدير وسيعتصموا  بداخله، وأن وزارة الآثار أكدت على أثرية المنطقة، وأنهم لن يتركوا الدير  أو يسمحوا بهدمه، مشيرين إلى امتلاكهم قرار صادر من البابا تواضروس الثانى،  بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، فى 2012، يعترف بالدير وأنهم  يحملون بطاقات رقم قومى مدون بها أنهم رهبان بالدير.*

*وأضاف الراهب ، أن قرار البابا الخاص  بالدير، غير قانونى، وأنهم لم يخضعوا للمحاكمة أو التحقيق معهم قبل شلحهم،  وأنهم لن يتركوا الدير إلا على دمائهم وسيتصدوا لأى محاولات لهدم سور  الدير، كما أن الكنيسة ليس لها سلطة الأن على مبانى الدير، وأن السلطة عليه  من الآثار التى اعترفت بأثر ية المكان وطلبت بعدم المساس به، متهما قيادات  الكنيسة بترديد معلومات مغلوطة عنهم، وأنهم يمتلكون كل المستندات وتسجيلات  لتلك القيادات تعترف بهم وبالدير.*


----------



## كليماندوس (13 مارس 2015)

*عاجل :*
*رهبان وادى الريان يعلنون خضوعهم للكنيسه والبابا* 

*أعلن مجمع رهبان دير القديس مكاريوس  السكندري وادي الريان الفيوم، عن  خضوعه الكامل لرئاسة الكنيسة القبطية  الأرثوذكسية ممثلة في قداسة البابا  تواضروس الثاني – بابا الإسكندرية  بطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، والمجمع  المقدس، والآباء المطارنة والأساقفة  الأجلاء.

  وقال الرهبان في بيان لهم :«قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا تواضروس الثاني،   أدام الله حياتكم وأبوتكم سنين عديدة وأزمنة مديدة وإلى منتهى الأعوام.

  يلتمس مجمع رهبان دير القديس مكاريوس السكندري وادي الريان الفيوم، من   قداستكم إرسال أب مدبر يرعى الدير ويتكلم عنه، بسبب وجود بعض الآباء الذين   يسيئون للدير ويكسرون نذر الطاعة لقداستكم ويتكلمون بأسلوب لا يليق   بالرهبنة المقدسة.

  رجاء محبة من أجل المسيح أن ترسل لنا أبًا مدبرًا يرعى الدير روحيًا ورهبانيًا ومعماريًا، تحت قيادة وإرشاد قداستكم الأبوية.

  وبخصوص البيان الذي أرسله الراهب أثناسيوس الرياني، فهو يمثل رأي شخصي   ولا يمثل رأي مجمع رهبان دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندري وادي الريان الفيوم،   والدير غير مسؤول عن كل ما قاله في هذا البيان ولا يؤيده، ويعلن الخضوع   الكامل لقداستكم.*​


----------



## كليماندوس (13 مارس 2015)

*نيافة الانبا ابرام يكشف الستار عن موقف المتنيح قداسة البابا شنودة من دير وادى الريان 

**صرح نيافة الحبر الجليل الانبا ابرام  اسقف الفيوم واحد اعضاء اللجنة  الباباوية المشرفة على دير الريان ان قداسة  المتنيح البابا شنودة الثالث  كان رافض لمنهج بعض رهبان دير الريان الذين  اثاروا مشكلات مع وزارة البيئة  منذ 3 سنوات عندما اصروا على الاعتداء على  ارض المحمية الطبيعية مما اضطر  مسئولى البيئة لتحرير محاضر ضدهم وعمل  قضايا لهم  انتهت بصدور احكام ضد  الرهبان موضحا ان ابونا اليشع المقارى  كان قد بدأ فى اعادة احياء الحياة  الرهبانية فى الدير منذ حوالى 10 سنوات  وان مشاكل الرهبان بدأت اولاً منذ  حوالى 3 سنوات مع وزارة البيئة ثم تطرقت  لمشكلات مع الطرق منذ 6 أشهر واضاف  ان البابا شنودة رفض الاعتراف بالدير  كنسياً لانه لم يستوف الشروط المقررة  من قبل المجمع المقدس للاعتراف به  واكد نيافته ان مزاعم بعض الرهبان  الخاصة بأن الطريق سوف يهدم الكنائس  والمغائر وعيون المياة بالدير كلها  مزاعم غير صحيحة موضحاً ان الكنائس  وقلالى الرهبان والمغائر الاثرية وغيرها  كلها موجودة اعلى الجبل فى حين ان  مسار الطريق المنتظر تنفيذه سيسير فى  الوادى بعيدا جدا عن المنطقة الاثري  والكنائس وعيون المياة.
  وعن مصير الرهبان الذين تم تجريدهم فى البيان الباباوى الاخير قال   نيافته يمكن قبولهم فى اى دير آخر بعد فترة زمنية اذا التزموا بأسس ومبادئ   الرهبنة الثلاث من طاعة وبتولية وفقر اختيارى  .*
​


----------



## aymonded (13 مارس 2015)

أنا الحاجة الوحيدة اللي مش عجباني في المواضيع ديه وكل ما على شاكلتها هو الإعلان على الملأ في الجرائد والنت وكل مكان، المفروض ده كله يتم في حفظ السرية التامة بين المجمع المقدس والدير والرهبان، لكن بهذا الشكل المشين في كل مكان بقت حاجة بصراحة زيادة عن حدها وعثرة للشعب كله....​


----------



## grges monir (13 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أنا الحاجة الوحيدة اللي مش عجباني في المواضيع ديه وكل ما على شاكلتها هو الإعلان على الملأ في الجرائد والنت وكل مكان، المفروض ده كله يتم في حفظ السرية التامة بين المجمع المقدس والدير والرهبان، لكن بهذا الشكل المشين في كل مكان بقت حاجة بصراحة زيادة عن حدها وعثرة للشعب كله....​


معاك حق يا مشرفنا الجميل
بس فية نقطة هنا  الرهبان دول بيتعاملوا مع  الشعب عامة مش مع رهبان فقط وبيتعاملوا بالصفة الشكلية ليهم رهبان
فالناس هتعرف منين ان دول عليهم مشكلة والتعامل معاهم يكون على هذا المسشتوى ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aymonded (13 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> معاك حق يا مشرفنا الجميل
> بس فية نقطة هنا  الرهبان دول بيتعاملوا مع  الشعب عامة مش مع رهبان فقط وبيتعاملوا بالصفة الشكلية ليهم رهبان
> فالناس هتعرف منين ان دول عليهم مشكلة والتعامل معاهم يكون على هذا المسشتوى ؟؟؟؟؟



مهو يا غالي أولاً لما يكون فيه مشكلة الكنيسة تحاول تحلها سراً في البداية ولا تُعلن عنها، وثانياً يتعمل مجمع خاص بالرهبان دول ويدعوهم، وبعدين لما يكون هناك خطأ في التعليم والعقيدة أو ترويج لفكر لاهوتي مغلوط والإصرار عليه عن قصد يتم الحرمان بسبب العناد، ولو اتقال ان تم شلحهم لازم يكون هناك محضر لجلسة المجمع ويُعلن ايه سبب الحرمان العقيدي واللاهوتي حسب الآباء والتقليد، لكن مستحيل حد يتحرم في الكنيسة لأي سبب إداري آخر، ثم المفروض الكنيسة من البداية تمنع أي راهب يترهبن من التعامل مع الناس من جه أنه يكون معلم أو أب اعتراف، لازم يكون التعامل فقط مع الأب الروحي للدير أو أسقفه أو وضع مسئول للدير للتعامل مع الناس الزائرين فقط، وتكون الزيارة ليها مواعيد مخصصه لكل دير، لكن من ساعة ما الأديرة اتفتحت على العالم بشكل مقرط والرهبان حلوا مكان الكهنة مع الناس والمشاكل لا تنتهي قط...

ولما الكنيسة تعلن بقى في الجرائد وخلاقه لازم وضروري تضع الأساباب مش مجرد اسماء فقط وتضع الموضوع في إطار رسمي بورق موثق بمحضر جلسة المجمع بالتفصيل... مع أن في الأول والآخر الكنيسة هاتكون هي الملامة أمام الكل، فلازم يكون هناك تدبير خاص لمثل هذه المواقف، أنا بالطبع لا ببرر ولا حتى بانتقد، بس المشكلة أن شأن الكنيسة بقى منتشر بطريقة فجة وسط الناس وكل يوم بتوسع الفجوة وتكثر العثرات أمام الشعب كله، حتى أن كثيرين بدأوا يأخذوا موقف من الكنيسة مبالغ فيه بسبب هذه الأمور التي صارت مثاره من الجميع وكثيرين بدأوا يحسوا أن الكنيسة كلها خلافات داخليه لا تُحل... وانت عارف بقى كل التفاصيل وبقت أحوال الناس ايه اليومين دول من بعد الثورة على الأخص...
​


----------



## كليماندوس (13 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> أنا الحاجة الوحيدة اللي مش عجباني في المواضيع ديه وكل ما على شاكلتها هو الإعلان على الملأ في الجرائد والنت وكل مكان، المفروض ده كله يتم في حفظ السرية التامة بين المجمع المقدس والدير والرهبان، لكن بهذا الشكل المشين في كل مكان بقت حاجة بصراحة زيادة عن حدها وعثرة للشعب كله....​


و انا معك قلبا و قالبا //

لكن و برؤية موضوعية للأحداث المثارة الآن - و التى كانت بدايتها وجود نزاع " قانونى " بين الرهبان و شئون البيئة ثم احداث مع الطرق و الكبارى و مشهد وقوف الرهبان امام البلدوزرات - هذا يضع قلب الكنيسة ممثلا فى رهبان الاديرة فى بؤرة الاحداث حاليا 
و بالتالى يثار الموضوع على العلن
ثم الشد و الجذب ( الغير معهودان ) بين الرهبان و الكنيسة الممثلة فى البابا بصفته و ليس شخصة - تشعل الاحداث و تثير تساؤلات اكبرها فى نفوس المسيحيين اكثر بكثير من غيرهم - حيث اننا لم نعتاد على هذه الاحداث و " الانشقاقات " بيننا
خاصة بما يتعلق بالرهبنة - فهذا قلبنا النابض 
و بالتالى فاصبح من " الطبيعى " ظهور الاحداث على العلن 
و نحن نعلم جميعا ان لكل فعل " ردود افعال " على الجانب الآخر
هذه الاحداث تهمس فى اذننا و قلوبنا الوضع - فالنحذر من عدو الخير - و ها نحن نرى الحرب كيفما تدار من عدو الخير و غنى عن التعريف طرقه فهو لا يهدا ولا يكل


----------



## aymonded (13 مارس 2015)

المشكلة اننا خلينا الشيطان يطمع فينا والموضوع محتاج وقفة جادة من الكنيسة وعملية فيها روح الأبوة الحقيقية، مع النظر في الملابسات ووضع معايير تضبط الحياة الرهبانية وعودتها لمسارها السابق الذي كان في هدوء وبعيد عن الصراعات العالمية التي بدأت تنخر في الحياة الرهبانية وتخرجها عن هدوئها المعهود...​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (13 مارس 2015)

رحلة البحث عن الحق والحقيقية
بالصور والمستندات إئتلاف أقباط مصر يفجر حقائق دير وادى الريان

قام إئتلاف أقباط مصر بزيارة دير الانبا مكاريوس السكندرى بوادى الريان بالفيوم يوم أمس بعدما تفاقمت أزمة الدير بسبب عزم هيئة الطرق والكبارى فى أنشاء طريق سريع يربط بين الفيوم والواحات يشق الدير مما جعل رهبان الدير فى أستياء من هذا القرار كون الدير له حرمته الدينية والاثرية حسبما أفاد لنا لذا وجب علينا القيام بزيارة ميدانية للدير والوقوف على أرض الواقع



و كان فى أستقبال إئتلاف أقباط مصر عدد من رهبان الدير الذين ترهبوا بيد الاب اليشع المقارى أحد تلاميذ الاب متى المسكين الذى أعاد الحياة الرهبانية لدير وادى الريان مؤخراً ثم تولى بعد ذلك رئاسة دير أبو مقار ببرية وادى النطرون حتى تنيح عام 2006 م وقد سبق وسكن الوادى الانبا مكاريوس السكندرى سنة 373 م حتى تنيح به وأستمرت الرهبنة بوادى الريان حتى نهاية القرن 14 ثم اعيد تعميره فى القرن 19 على يد رهبان دير الانبا صموئيل المعترف وقدم رهبان الدير للائتلاف جميع الاوراق والاثباتات التى تؤكد وجود مغائر وكهوف ومعابد ومدرجات ومقتنيات أثرية بالدير ترجع جميعها الى ما بين القرن الرابع الميلادى والقرن السابع والثانى عشر الميلادى



ثم قام فادى يوسف مؤسس إئتلاف أقباط مصر بعد الاطلاع على الاوراق الصادرة من تفتيش أدارة الفيوم التابعة للمجلس الاعلى للاثار قام بجوله مع بعض الرهبان لكنائس الدير الثلاثة التى تحتوى أحداها على معرض صغير لاوانى خزفية وسلال يدوية واوراق بردى وأحبال عتيقة فى جانب وعلى الجانب الاخر بقايا عظام وجماجم لرهبان متوحدين وجدت داخل مغائرهم الاثرية وبعد ذلك أنتقلوا الى بعض المغائر الاثرية القديمة التى تصل لثلاثون مغارة والتى كان يسكنها رهبان متوحدين من القرن الرابع حتى القرن التاسع عشر ووجدوا رسومات وصلوات مكتوبه على جدران المغائر ومنشوبيات عديدة ترجع للقرون الوسطى وما قبلها



ثم أنتقلت المجموعة بعد ذلك لمدرج صخرى يرجع لفترة الرومان وبالقرب منه داخل منطقة المزرعة وجدوا معبد فرعونى به محرقة او مخبز حجرى يتناثر حوله كسر فخارية اثرية كما تحتوى منطقة الدير على أربع أبار مياة عزبة يرجح قيام الرهبان الذين سكنوا برية وادى الريان قد قاموا بأنشائها وهى مرتبطة ببدء الحياة الرهبانية فى تلك البقعة الصحراوية بالاضافة لوجود حفريات قديمة



هذا وقد أستلم الائتلاف من أحد الرهبان المرافقين أسطوانتين مدمجتين بهما العديد من الصور لاثار وجدت داخل حزمه الدير الذى قام ببناء سور فى 2012 لكى يحتضن تلك الاثريات حتى لا تكون عرضه للسرقة والتدمير من قبل الاعراب او الخارجين عن القانون بالمنطقة ولتسهيل مهام هيئة الاثار فى حصر اثريات الوادى وحمايتها وهذا ما حدث مع اللجنة التابعة للمجلس الاعلى للاثار والتى قامت باعداد تقارير تثبت أعتبار دير الانبا مكاريوس السكندرى بوادى الريان دير أثرى وتوصى بضرورة تسجيل المغائر والتلال الاثرية فى تعداد الاثار الاسلامية والقبطية وأخضاع تلك المنطقة للمادة العشرين من قانون حماية الاثار وطالبت اللجنة الحفاظ على حرمته الاثرية من التعدى



ويعتزم إئتلاف أقباط مصر عقد مؤتمر صحفى فى وقت لاحق يعلن من خلاله وفى وجود أحد رهبان الدير عن جميع المستندات والاثباتات الموثقة بالصور والفيديوهات التى بحوذه الائتلاف بأثرية دير الانبا مكاريوس السكندرى بوادى الريان والذى يرجع تأسيسه للقرن الرابع الميلادى وسيتم الكشف عن أخر المستجدات فى أزمة دير وادى الريان وطرق حلولها الشرعية 



ويوصى إئتلاف أقباط مصر بناءاً عن زيارة ميدانية للدير ومشاهدة أثار الدير والتاكد من جميع ما ورد من اوراق وتقارير يوصى بالحفاظ على حرمه الدير الدينية والاثرية وعدم التعدى عليها من خلال أنشاء طريق سريع تندثر بأسفله العديد من الاثريات كما يطالب الائتلاف أن تتخذ الحكومة دورها وتجنب الكنيسة وراعيها والدير ورهبانه الاحراج كون الامر تختصه هيئة الاثار من طرف وهئية الطرق والكبارى من طرف أخر والجميع فى أحترام لدولة القانون والمؤسسات


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مارس 2015)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> و كان فى أستقبال إئتلاف أقباط مصر عدد من رهبان الدير الذين ترهبوا بيد الاب اليشع المقارى أحد تلاميذ الاب متى المسكين الذى أعاد الحياة الرهبانية لدير وادى الريان مؤخراً



*أنا كان قلبى حاسس إن الموضوع فيه أبونا متى المسكين 

إحنا مش حنخلص من المواضيع ديه بأة ؟؟
​*


----------



## كليماندوس (14 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا كان قلبى حاسس إن الموضوع فيه أبونا متى المسكين
> 
> إحنا مش حنخلص من المواضيع ديه بأة ؟؟
> ​*



*الكنيسة القبطية تعقد مؤتمرًا صحفيًا لتوضيح حقيقة أزمة دير وادي الريان

**تنظم الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، مساء الإثنين المقبل،  مؤتمرا صحفيا  بالمركز الإعلامي للكنيسة؛ لتوضيح حقيقة أوضاع أزمة دير  وادي  الريان، ويتحدث في المؤتمر القس بولس حليم - المتحدث الرسمي باسم  الكنيسة  القبطية الأرثوذكسية - ليكشف تفاصيل الأمور وأبعادها.*​


----------



## ميشيل فريد (14 مارس 2015)

*يستضيف حزب الوفد بمقره الرئيسي، الأربعاء المقبل، المؤتمر الصحفي الذي تعقده جمعية المحافظة على التراث المصري، برئاسة المهندس ماجد الراهب، حيث يدور المؤتمر حول أزمة «دير القديس مكاريوس» بالفيوم.

وأكد خبير الآثار الدكتور عبدالرحيم ريحان، مقرر إعلام الجمعية، في تصريح صحفي السبت، أن المؤتمر يأتي انطلاقًا من حرص الجمعية على المحافظة على التراث الحضاري المصري، وذلك لتقديم بيان بخصوص أثرية دير القديس مكاريوس بوادي الريان ومحاولات شق طريق بوسط الدير.

وأوضح أن الجمعية رفعت دعوى أمام القضاء الإداري برقم 37545 لسنة 69 قضائية قضاء إداري لوقف تنفيذ الطريق لحين تسجيل الدير أثريًا وإخضاع الأرض بالكامل لوزارة الآثار، مشيرًا إلى أن الدكتور لؤي محمود سعيد، عضو لجنة الآثار، التي شكلت بواسطة قطاع الآثار الإسلامية والقبطية بوزارة الآثار- سيعرض خلال المؤتمر تقريرًا عن أثرية الدير.*


----------



## كليماندوس (16 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *....
> إحنا مش حنخلص من المواضيع ديه بأة ؟؟
> ​*


*( يا رب تبقى دى نهاية الموضوع )*

*كلمة ابونا بولس حليم فى مؤتمر وادى الريان اليوم

*
*قال ابونا بولس حليم المتحدث  الرسمى للكنيسة االقبطية الارثوذكسية ان دير الريان يبعد عن الفيوم 75 كم  وقد عاد سكن فيه ابونا متى المسكين عام 1960 لكن الحياة الرهبانية عادت  للدير فى عام 2006 وعن المقيمين به قال يوجد 4 انواع منهم من يهوى بالفعل  ان يعيش الحياة الرهبانية والنوع الثانى كانوا رهبان قد تركو اديرتهم  والثالث كانوا رهبان عليهم عقوبات كنسية وكل ذلك جعل الدير يعانى من عدم  وحدانية الفكر واضاف ان الدير به 124 راهب 

**وعن قانون ية الدير قال حتى يعترف  به يجب ان يمر بخمس خطوات منها وجود تجمع رهبانى والارض مملوكة للدير  ويكون به مدبر ادارى وروحى ولم يتم اعداد تقرير من لجنة الرهبنة عن الدير  وان يصدر قرار من المجمع المقدس . قداسة المتنيح البابا شنودة لم يعترف به  كدير رسمى بسبب عدم انطباق شروق الدير عليه.

**وعن الشهادة البيطريركية اوضح ان  تجمع رهبن وادى الريان يعتبروا دير تحت التأسيس وقد اعطى قداسة البابا  تواضروس الثانى لابونا اليشع حتى ينهى اجراءاته ويستعد للاعتراف كدير  رهبانى رسمى 

 وعرض لاديرة مماثلة مثل دير الملاك بنقادة الذى تم  الاعتراف به مؤخرا رغم انه كان مستوفى الشروط منذ فترة طويلة وتسائل هل  يوجد دير به 120 اخ طالب الرهبنة فمعروف ان اعداد طلاب الرهبنة تكون اقل من  ذلك كثيرا فى اى دير ىخر وهذا الامر يدل على ان ابونا اليشع كان يقبل اى  احد عشوائياً 

**عن ابعاد المشكلة قال قدسه ان  الدولة تريد عمل مشروعات والمنطقة اثرية وبها اثار ترجع للقرن الرابع  الميلادى لذا اصبح امر الاثار تابع للاثار ويبقى دور الكنيسة حماية الاثار  فقط ولذا لم ترفض الدولة هدم سور الدير لحماية الاثار الموجودة به 

**لكن يجب التنويه عن نقطتين الاولى  هى ان اتراث الموجود بالريان ليست قبطية فقط ولكنها مصرية عالمية يجب  الحفاظ عليها واكد ان منطقة الدير على شكل حرف u  وان الطريق سيز سيزيل  مساحة 300 م من السور 

 وقد حاولت الكنيسة التوفيق بين الدولة وابونا اليشع  لكنه رفض مما دعا لجنة الرهبنة لاصدار قرار باستبعاده من مسئولية الدير  وقامت   بتشكيل لجنة باباوية ضمت 3 اساقفة ثم لجنة ثانية لتوفيق الضواع لكن  اللجان لم تتوصل لحل المشكلة . وقد اعدت الكنيسة قلاية رسم بيانى لعدد 320  قلاية ومبانى خدمات خاصة لخدمتهم وكانت تنوى اقامته لكن تجددت مشكلة  الطريق فقام بعض الرهبان بهدم جزء صغير من  السور ليعلنوا خضوعهم له لكن  الرهبان المعارضين اعادوا بنائه . ثم اجتمعت الكنيسة بالرهببان فى عدد من  الاجتماعات والللجان وبسبب عدم وحدانية الفكر وامام استمرار المشكلة اصدرت  الكنيسة بيانها الذى تبرأ من 6 رهبان وطالب بالحفاظ على الاثار والمقدسات  واعادة هيئة الرهبنة الثابتة للدير والشكل الرهبانى للدير مرة اخرى ومنذ  قرون اعطى للبطريرك حق الحفاظ على مبادئ واسس الرهبنة الثابتة واصبح تقيني  الاوضاع الرهبنة اولى اهتمامات الكنيسة لحماية الشعب واكد ان اى شاب يريد  الرهبنة يجب ان يتوجه لدير معترف به كنسياً .

**واستخدمت الكنيسة مصطلح تبرأ لان الدير تحت التأسيس على عكس استخدام مصطلح تجريد مع رهبان الاديرة المعترف بها كنسياً 

 اذا ارتضى انسان ان يترهبن فهو ملزم للخضوع لشروط  الرهبنة الثلاثة وهى الطاعة والبتولية والفقر الاختيارى ورغم ان هذا الكيان  قام دون موافقة الكنيسة لكن الكنيسة استمرت فى احتضان الدير والعمل على  مشاكلهوقد قرر قداسة البابا صباح اليوم تعيين  مدبر روحى للدير

وقد ارسل عدد 112 راهب من الدير فيديو للبابا اعلنوا خلاله خضوعهم لقداسة البابا والكنيسة والمجمع المقدس*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 مارس 2015)

*تفاصيل أكثر عن إصابة راهبين في مشاجرة بالأسلحة البيضاء بدير وادي الريان (الأنبا مكاريوس)*

* في   عام                    5 ساعات مضت     10,877 زيارة* 

*

**تفاصيل أكثر عن إصابة راهبين في مشاجرة بالأسلحة البيضاء بدير وادي الريان (الأنبا مكاريوس)*

*تطورات  سريعة وسيئة يشهدها دير الأنبا مكاريوس بمحمية وادى الريان بمحافظة الفيوم  عقب صدور بيان الكنيسة، الذى أكد عدم تبعيتهم للكنيسة وأنهم منتحلو صفة  رهبان ومتعدون على أراضى الدولة. *
*وعقب ذلك  البيان بدأت الخلافات بين الرهبان المقيمين بالدير حول رؤيتهم للوضع الحالى  للدير، فبعضهم قام بالتطاول والهجوم على الكنيسة والبابا تواضروس، متحدين  البيان ومعلنين عدم تبعتيهم للكنيسة، بينما عارض آخرون هذا الرأى وطالبوا  بالاستجابة لبيان البابا تواضروس والكنيسة وعدم تحديهم وهو ما تسبب فى نشوب  خلاف بين الطرفين ومشادات تطورت إلى مشاجرة استخدموا فيها الأسلحة  البيضاء، وأسفرت عن إصابة راهبين بجروح فى أماكن متفرقة من الجسم، وتم نقل  المصابين إلى مستشفى الفيوم العام وأخطرت النيابة التى تولت التحقيق. *
*كان  اللواء يونس الجاحر مدير أمن الفيوم، تلقى إخطارا من مستشفى الفيوم العام  فى الثانية من صباح اليوم الاثنين، بوصول راهبين من دير الأنبا مكاريوس  بوادى الريان مصابين بجروح قطعية ناتجة عن أسلحة بيضاء وهما بالميلاد  ميخائيل عياد 38 سنة وبالميلاد أيوب يشاى 35 سنة. *
*وصرح مصدر  أمنى بأن التحريات تشير إلى وقوع مشاجرة بين الرهبان بالدير بالأسلحة  البيضاء، بسبب خلافات نشبت بينهم حول الوضع الراهن للدير وموقف بعض الرهبان  من الكنيسة والبابا تواضروس ونشب خلاف بين المقيمين بالدير وتطور إلى  مشاجرة.*
*

**تفاصيل أكثر عن إصابة راهبين في مشاجرة بالأسلحة البيضاء بدير وادي الريان (الأنبا مكاريوس)*



*الأسلحة البيضاء *
*وكان  الرهبان بدير الأنبا مكاريوس دعوا عددا من القنوات الفضائية والصحفيين  المكلفين بمتابعة ملف الكنيسة إلى مؤتمر صحفى عقد أمس، بالدير، وطالب فيه  الرهبان دير الأنبا مكاريوس السكندرى الأثرى بمنطقة وادى الريان بمحافظة  الفيوم، البابا تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية،  بزيارة الدير بنفسه، للوقوف على حقيقة الوضع فيه، دون الاعتماد على وسطاء  من أساقفة وقساوسة، فى حل أزمتهم مع الدولة. *
*وأكد  الراهب بولس الريانى، المتحدث باسم رهبان الدير، أن المكان يضم 120 راهبا،  ومثلهم من طالبى الرهبنة، يتعبدون فى المكان، ويصلون من أجل البلاد وأن  يحميها الله من الإرهاب، مناشدا الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسى، بالتدخل لحل  الأزمة، وإصدار قرار بتعديل مسار الطريق، بعد أن تبين وجود مسارين بديلين  يوفر أحدهما 33 كيلو مترا والآخر 53 كيلومترا من طول الطريق المقترح، دون  أن يقسم الدير. *
*وانتقد  الراهب بولس، البيان الصادر مؤخرا من الكنيسة القبطية، الذى تبرأت فيه  الكنيسة منهم، وأصدرت قرار بعزل 6 من رهبان الدير، وقال فى المؤتمر الصحفى  الذى عقده رهبان الدير، أمس الأحد، أن البيان متناقض، ويعتمد على معلومات  مغلوطة، ينقلها القس سكرتير البابا، على الرغم من أنه كان طالب رهبنة فى  هذا الدير. 
وأكد الراهب بولس  الريانى، أن الحياة الرهبانية فى الدير منذ عام 1960م، وأن الدير يرجع  تاريخه إلى القرن الرابع الميلادى، حيث كان يعيش فيه الرهبان للتنسك  والعبادة، وأنه تم هجره، حيث تم إحياء الحياة الرهبانية فيه، على يد الأب  متى المسكين، حديثا. *
*وأشار إلى  أن لديهم مستندات تثبت اعتراف البابا تواضروس بالدير وأنه أثرى، وبه حياة  رهبانية، ومستندات أخرى رسمية من وزارة الدولة لشئون البيئة، بالتصريح لهم  فى الحياة الرهبانية فى الدير، وتعميره على مساحته الحالية، والمتمثلة فى  بروتوكولين عامى 2007 و2014، مؤكدا أن رهبان الدير عرضوا على الحكومة وقت  أزمة السور، شراء الأرض، ولكن المسئولين رفعوا سعرها إلى 20 ألف جنيه  للفدان الواحد. *

*وكانت  الكنيسة حسمت أزمة دير الأنبا مكاريوس بوادى الريان، وانتصرت لسيادة  القانون، مؤكدة أنها لا تعترف كنسيا به وأن الأرض المنشأ عليها ليست مملوكة  قانونيا لمن أعلنوا إنشاءه، وأعلنت أنها تخلى مسئوليتها، وأن للدولة الحق  القانونى فى التصرف مع هذا الموضوع مع مراعاة الحفاظ على الطبيعة الأثرية  والمقدسات، والمغائر والحياة البرية فى هذه المنطقة. *
*بيان  “الأرثوذوكسية”: الدير غير معترف به كنسيا وقالت الكنيسة: إن أرض دير  الأنبا مكاريوس بوادى الريان ليست مملوكة قانونيا لمن أعلنوا إنشاء دير  بها، مضيفًا أن هذا المكان حتى الآن ليس ديرا كنسيا معترفا به من قبل  الكنيسة. 
وأضافت الكنيسة فى  بيان رسمى، أن البابا تواضروس الثانى اجتمع مع اللجنة البابوية المسئولة عن  مشكلة دير الأنبا مكاريوس بوادى الريان الأنبا إبرام والأنبا ارميا وبحضور  نيافة الأنبا رافائيل أسقف عام كنائس وسط القاهرة، وسكرتير المجمع المقدس  وأبونا أنجيلوس إسحق سكرتير قداسة البابا، والقس بولس حليم المتحدث الرسمى  باسم الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية، فيما تغيب عن الحضور الأنبا مكاريوس  لدواعى السفر بالخارج. *

*وقال  البيان: “وادى الريان منطقة محمية طبيعية، سكنها قديمًا عدد من النساك  والمتوحدين، وحديثًا حاول البعض إحياء الحياة الرهبانية فيها على أرض لم  يتملكوها قانونيًا ولم يصدر بها اعتراف كنسى حتى الآن، وعندما قررت الدولة  إنشاء طريق ضمن خطة مشروعات التنمية القومية فى مصر، اعترض بعض الساكنين  هناك وبصورة غير لائقة أمام المهندسين ومعداتهم ولم يكن هذا موقف الكنيسة  الرسمى”. 
وأضافت الكنيسة أنه  نظرا لأهمية الموضوع شكلت الكنيسة القبطية لجنة من ثلاثة أساقفة للمتابعة  منذ ستة أشهر، كما استبعدت الراهب المسئول وتبرأت من اثنين من الساكنين  والذين انتحلوا صفة “راهب”، كما بذلت اللجنة محاولات عديدة لإثنائهم عن هذا  العناد، ولكن دون جدوى، وأنها لذلك تعلن الكنيسة أن هذا المكان ليس ديرًا  كنسيًا معترفًا به حتى الآن. *
*وأضافت  الكنيسة أنها تخلى مسئوليتها وتعلن أن للدولة الحق القانونى فى التصرف مع  هذا الموضوع مع مراعاة الحفاظ على الطبيعة الأثرية والمقدسات والمغائر  والحياة البرية فى هذه المنطقة. *
*إدانة التجاوزات *
*وقال  البيان: تدين الكنيسة بشدة كل هذه التجاوزات وترجو من شعبها عدم التجاوب مع  المغالطات، التى يتداولها البعض بصورة خاطئة وبمعلومات غير صحيحة والتعاطف  مع هؤلاء الأشخاص دون التأكد من الكنيسة الرسمية لمعرفة الحقائق الدقيقة  والأمنية أمام الله. *

*وأضافت  الكنيسة، أنها تستنكر هذه التصرفات التى صدرت بغير حق ولا تمثل نهجًا  رهبانيا والذى يقوم أساسًا على الطاعة والفقر الاختيارى، وأعلنت الكنيسة  أنها تتبرأ من 6 أشخاص هم: ماهر عزيز حنا “المدعو بولس الريانى”، وعبده  إسحق جوهر “المدعو دانيال الريانى”، ورامى إبراهيم خير “المدعو تيموثاوس  الريانى”، ووائل فتحى نجيب “المدعو أثناسيوس الريانى”، وجرجس راضى موسى  “المدعو مارتيروس الريانى”، وياسر صلاح عطية “المدعو غريغوريوس الريانى”. *

*وقال مصدر  بمطرانية الفيوم فى تصريح خاص لـ”اليوم السابع”، إن الوضع بالدير يزداد  سوءا وأنه بعد بيان الكنيسة وتوضيح موقفها من هؤلاء الرهبان يطالب بتدخل  الدولة وسحب الأراضى المتعدى عليها، مؤكدا أنهم بهذا الشكل يسيئون للحياة  الرهبانية، وأنها للمرأة الأولى يتشاجر الرهبان وهو ما يدل على صحة بيان  الكنيسة بأنه مدعون وليسوا رهبانا حقيقيين. *


----------



## +ماريا+ (16 مارس 2015)

اسلحه بيضا فين ومين مع مين  ايه اللى بيحصل ده 

المفروض  يروح البابا تواضروس 
 بنفسه مش عيب لما يروح لهم 
 ويتكلم معاهم وهو يوم او حتى يومين 
الدنيا مش هتخرب يعنى 
وهما اكيد هيسمعوله وهيقدرو جايته
 بنفسه لهم ويتفاهموا مع بعض 
 ينفع كده الكنيسه تطلع بيانات 
والرهبان يحتجوا على البيانات 
ايه ده من اى حد مفيش تواضع ابدااااااااا


----------



## كليماندوس (16 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> *....
> المفروض يروح البابا تواضروس
> بنفسه*


*اومال فين " ابن الطاعه تحل عليه البركه " !!*


+ماريا+ قال:


> *مش عيب لما يروح لهم
> ويتكلم معاهم وهو يوم او حتى يومين
> الدنيا مش هتخرب يعنى
> وهما اكيد هيسمعوله وهيقدرو جايته
> بنفسه لهم ويتفاهموا مع بعض*


*شكلت الكنيسة القبطية لجنة من ثلاثة أساقفة للمتابعة منذ ستة أشهر كما استبعدت الراهب المسؤول وتبرأت من اثنين من الساكنين والذين انتحلوا صفة "راهب" كما بذلت اللجنة محاولات عديدة لإثنائهم عن هذا العناد ولكن دون جدوى"
المشاركة 12*
وقبل ذلك *موقف المتنيح قداسة البابا شنودة **كان رافض لمنهج بعض رهبان دير الريان الذين  اثاروا مشكلات مع وزارة البيئة*
*المشاركة 26*

*فهل من المعقول عدم حرص البابا على رعيته وهو الذى اختاره لنا الرب " عبر القرعة الهيكليه " ؟*


+ماريا+ قال:


> *ايه ده من اى حد مفيش تواضع ابدااااااااا*


*روح كبر و عناد من عدو الخير ومتى - فى الصيام المقدس ؟ و الى اين ؟

 مطلوب الصلاه القلبية الحارة حتى يتدخل ربنا بطريقته و ليتحنن علينا و يرحمنا من شمس التجارب
*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (16 مارس 2015)

*ليس من سلطة ابونا اليشع رسم رهبان ... فهذه سلطة الاسقف ... ابونا اليشع رسم رهبان معهم الاعدادية ودبلومات ... لم يكن لهم نجاح فى الحياة فكان الدير ملجئا لهم 

هؤلاء المرسومين كرهبان قاموا بحرق قلاية قريب لى كان من طالبى الرهبنة وكانوا يريدون فرض سيطرتهم فى ادارة شئون الدير رغم انهم غير مؤهلين لهذا

ابونا اليشع يريد تحويل المشكلة على انهاء اضطهاد لتلاميذ ابونا متى المسكين من قبل رئاسة الكنيسة .... وهذا غير صحيح 

المشكلة اثرية وليس لها علاقة باضطهاد من الدولة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2015)

*هو إنت يا كليماندس : مصدق إن رهبان يمسكوا لبعض مطاوى ؟؟؟

ديه حاجة ممكن تتصدق ؟؟

جابوها منين ؟؟


__________________________

بتقول الدير من غير أوراق ثبوتية : ياااااااا حلاوة 

طب ما تلات أرباع الاديرة من غير أوراق ثبوتية 

حيثبتوها إزاى  و هى مبنية من القرن الرابع ؟؟؟

المفروض يكون الأوراق الثبوتية : مختومة بختم الامبراطورية الرومانية بأة ؟ 

___________________

ليه الكنيسة تبرأت من الرهبان دول بعد المشكلة ؟؟

ليه ما تبرأتش منهم قبلها ؟

______________

تعالى شوف بأة كلام البابا شنودة أيام حصار دير الانبا أنطونيوس 

البابا شنودة دا : مش مثلث الرحمات نوووووووووووووو دا مسدس الرحمات

الله يرحمك يا سيدنا​*
[YOUTUBE]Fki5qYeby0Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (17 مارس 2015)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *ليس من سلطة ابونا اليشع رسم رهبان ... فهذه سلطة الاسقف ... ابونا اليشع رسم رهبان معهم الاعدادية ودبلومات ... لم يكن لهم نجاح فى الحياة فكان الدير ملجئا لهم
> 
> هؤلاء المرسومين كرهبان قاموا بحرق قلاية قريب لى كان من طالبى الرهبنة وكانوا يريدون فرض سيطرتهم فى ادارة شئون الدير رغم انهم غير مؤهلين لهذا
> 
> ...


*
و لما هى كدة 

هتفوا ليه : الله أكبر ؟؟ و هم داخلين بالبلدوزرات ؟؟

رايحين يفتحوا الريان ؟؟
____________________________


صحرا طويلة عريضة 

حبك الطريق يعدى عند الدير 

حبك يعنى ؟؟​*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (17 مارس 2015)

*المشكلة ليست دينية يا ايرينى .... وللاسف اسلوب البلطجة ليس من تعاليم المسيح .... ومينفعش نقارن بين دير الانبا انطونيوس ودير مهجور من مئات السنين .... القضية اثرية بيدافع عنها المصريين سواء مسلمين او مسيحيين .... وموضوع المطاوى صحيح .... وسبق لهم حرق قلاية طالب رهبنة ...*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 مارس 2015)

يعنى رهبان  و معاهم مطاوى !!!!


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 مارس 2015)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *المشكلة ليست دينية يا ايرينى .... وللاسف اسلوب البلطجة ليس من تعاليم المسيح .... ومينفعش نقارن بين دير الانبا انطونيوس ودير مهجور من مئات السنين .... القضية اثرية بيدافع عنها المصريين سواء مسلمين او مسيحيين .... وموضوع المطاوى صحيح .... وسبق لهم حرق قلاية طالب رهبنة ...*


*
مش مهجور و لا حاجة 

من 2006 موجودين 300 راهب هناك 

عايزة أسأل حضرتك سؤال : هل مصدرك لمعلومات المطاوى و حرق القلاية هو مصدر موثوق به ؟؟

____________

و سؤال لحضرتك : ليه الكنيسة تبرأت من شوية الرهبان دول بعد المشكلة مش قبلها ؟؟

___________

و لو دا مش موضوع عِند من المسئولين 

إيه رأيك فى الموضوع دا ؟؟

https://www.facebook.com/Copts.United.Off.page/posts/645975452173185?pnref=story

مش فيه شبه شوية ؟؟؟

و لا دا حاجة و دا حاجة ؟؟؟
​*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 مارس 2015)

*ايرينى انا متابع عن طريق جمعية الحفاظ على التراث المصرى ..... المجموعة التى رسمها القس اليشع المقارى لا تنطبق عليها شروط الرهبنة .... ولا يعرفون اى شيئ سوى انهم فى الدير لانهم اناس ليس لهم مكانة فى المجتمع ....
سيعقد اليوم مؤتمر صحفى للجمعية بهذا الخصوص*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (18 مارس 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يعنى رهبان  و معاهم مطاوى !!!!



*نعم ..... ويتلفظون بالفاظ قبيحة وتهجموا على مندوب المحمية الطبيعية ورجال المحافظة ....*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 مارس 2015)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *ايرينى انا متابع عن طريق جمعية الحفاظ على التراث المصرى ..... المجموعة التى رسمها القس اليشع المقارى لا تنطبق عليها شروط الرهبنة .... ولا يعرفون اى شيئ سوى انهم فى الدير لانهم اناس ليس لهم مكانة فى المجتمع ....
> سيعقد اليوم مؤتمر صحفى للجمعية بهذا الخصوص*



*

ماشى يا هندزة 

لما هم مش متوافقين لشروط الرهبنة 

و أبونا إليشع رسمهم 

طلعت لهم بطاقات رقم قومى إزاااااااااااااااااااااااااى ؟؟؟

أهو واحد من المتبريين منهم 












​*


----------



## ميشيل فريد (19 مارس 2015)

*ابونا اليشع استغل الورق اللى اعطاه ليه البابا وعمل بيها بطاقات للرهبان ..... عدم امانة منه ...
وفيه خبر دلوقت ان الرهبان المشلوحين رافعين ثلاث قضايا على البابا للطعن على شلحهم ... 

دى رهبنة القرن 21 .....*


----------



## soul & life (19 مارس 2015)

كلام اول مرة نسمعه ومواقف اول مرة نشوفها عمر ما كان الاديرة محل نزاع او كانت الرهبنه فيها غش وعدم امانة.. ارحمنا يارب


----------



## Desert Rose (19 مارس 2015)

أنا مش قادرة اصدق اللي بيحصل  ، يعني الرهبان دول الكنيسة ملهاش دعوة بيهم؟ ابونا رسمهم كده مع نفسه؟ طيب الكنيسة مكانتش تعرف عنهم اي اخبار علشان تشلحهم غير لما حصلت مشكله الدير مع الحكومة ؟


----------



## Basilius (20 مارس 2015)

عايزين الحقيقه المره اللي توجع ؟؟؟ 
محدش فينا عارف حاجه اصلا !
وكله بيتكلم كلام جرائد فعلي وحرفي 
و الاقاويل تذهب و تأتي 
وطبعا مع شويه استقصاد غريب و واضح جدا 
الكنيسه نفسها اصدرت بيان قبل كده بالاعتراف الرسمي بدير الانبا مكاريوس الاسكندري بالريان 
وماضي عليه الانبا تواضروس بنفسه و بشخصه 
الغريب بئه ان هذا البطريرك يصرح مجمعه المقدس الان بأن الدير غير رسمي مع انه نفس البطريرك اعترف بالدير كاحد اديره الكنيسه القبطيه في بيان رسمي مكتوب و مختوم ايضا 
الشيء الغريب و اللي يبين اد ايه اننا منتهجين التحزب الاعمى 
اننا بنقول ان الاب اليشع استغل الورق اللي اداهوله البابا 
هفترض معاكو كده , ماهو لو هو استغل الورق فعلا اذن الورق كان يثبت تماما ان الكنيسه القبطيه توافق على ان هؤلاء رهبان و بالتالي صدر لهم بطاقه الرقم القومي على انهم رهبان 
لانه لن يستطيع ان يصدر لهم بطاقه رقم قومي تقول انهم رهبان الا بتصديق من ( البطريركيه ) و تصديق رسمي موثق !!! 

ثم ان الدير مش مهجور ولا حاجه , الدير متعمر و دبت فيه روح النسك و الرهبنه من جديد منذ عام 1960 في خدمه المتنيح الاب متى المسكين و مازالت الحياه الرهبانيه موجوده هناك 
  دير الانبا انطونيوس ودير الانبا مكاريوس الاسكندري , كلاهم ديرين اثريين , وكلاهم تراث اثري وقبطي و رهباني و نسكي 


اصبروا شويه


----------



## grges monir (20 مارس 2015)

[QUOTEالغريب بئه ان هذا البطريرك يصرح  مجمعه المقدس الان بأن الدير غير رسمي مع انه نفس البطريرك اعترف بالدير  كاحد اديره الكنيسه القبطيه في بيان رسمي مكتوب و مختوم ايضا][/QUOTE]
الغريب هو اسلوبك فى الحديث عن  بابا الكنيسة بالاشارة الية بكلمة هذا ؟؟
بجانب انت تقول مجمعة المقدس وليس المجمع المقدس
المجمع المقدس ليس ملك فرد انة  مجمع الكرازة كلها 
اختلافك مع القضية شىء وان  تتهكم على الكنيسة المصرية شىء اخر عزيزى باسيلوس
سؤال فى الاخر
انت شوفت المؤتمر الصحفى للكنيسة بخصوص هذا الموضوع
ثانيا شوفت رد الانبا رفائيل ف مكالمة هاتفية على قناة الكرمة تقريبا لمدة ساعة اوضح فيها تماما ملابسات الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Basilius (20 مارس 2015)

سيبك من موضوع التهكم 
انا لا اتهكم على الكنيسه المصريه لانها كنيستي الام 
ثم لماذا هذه الشخصنه الفجه ؟
الكنيسه لا تتشخصن في البطريرك ابدا 
لا الومك لان هذا هو الوضع السائد عندنا كاقباط 
واما عن الاسقف روفائيل فيجب ان تكون قناعتك من معرفه مصدرها كلى طرفي التنازع 
انا شخصيا لا اثق في كلامه لكني استمعت لما قاله ولبيان المجمع الكنسي 
واقول مازال الاستفهام مستمر عن هذا الموقف المتناقض حول اثريه الدير واعتراف الكنيسه به 
المجمع سابقا له ما له وعليه الكثير والكثير


----------



## Basilius (20 مارس 2015)

وعموما كي ما ننجذب لصراع 
اكتفي بهذه المشاركه 
لانه لا جديد ولا نور


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مارس 2015)

ميشيل فريد قال:


> *ابونا اليشع استغل الورق اللى اعطاه ليه البابا وعمل بيها بطاقات للرهبان ..... عدم امانة منه ...
> وفيه خبر دلوقت ان الرهبان المشلوحين رافعين ثلاث قضايا على البابا للطعن على شلحهم ...
> 
> دى رهبنة القرن 21 .....*


*
أبونا إليشع يبقى عنده ورق (اللى أعطاه البابا) ليه لما هو ما عندوش سلطة الرسامة ؟؟؟

رافعين قضية : حقهم 

هم إتشلحوا لأسباب لاهوتية ؟؟؟

________

ما زلت عند موقفى 

البابا شنودة ما كانش راجل عادى 

كان أسد 

_________

آل أوراق ثبوتية آل *


----------



## soul & life (21 مارس 2015)

يا جماعة بعتقد الموضوع ملوش علاقة بمقارنة بين المتنيح البابا شنودة والبابا الحالى البابا تواضروس  سبب المشكلة رهبان مكنش ينفع يكونوا رهبان ولهم تصرفات بعيدة جدا عن نهج الرهبنة بلاش نظلم البابا معانا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مارس 2015)

soul & life قال:


> يا جماعة بعتقد الموضوع ملوش علاقة بمقارنة بين المتنيح البابا شنودة والبابا الحالى البابا تواضروس  سبب المشكلة رهبان مكنش ينفع يكونوا رهبان ولهم تصرفات بعيدة جدا عن نهج الرهبنة بلاش نظلم البابا معانا



*يعنى المشكلة مش مشكلة طريق حيعدى و لا حاجة ؟؟

يعنى المشكلة فى الرهبان و ما فيش مشكلة فى الدير ؟؟

يعنى عادى كدة يقولك الدير ما لوش أوراق ثبوتية ؟؟


كل دا عاااااااااادى ؟؟

طب ماشى 6 رهبان مش تمام 

و باقى ال 300 أخبارهم إيه ؟؟

حيفضلوا فى الدير ؟؟​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى المشكلة مش مشكلة طريق حيعدى و لا حاجة ؟؟
> يعنى المشكلة فى الرهبان و ما فيش مشكلة فى الدير ؟؟
> يعنى عادى كدة يقولك الدير ما لوش أوراق ثبوتية ؟؟
> كل دا عاااااااااادى ؟؟
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]يا إيرينى ...اللى ندر نفسه للعبادة وأختارها لنفسه بقية حياته *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مايهموش طريق يعدى أو يمر أو دير يعترفوا بيه من عدمه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لية بتعمل مشاكل إذا كنت أعتزلت دنيا المشاكل بمزاجك ورغبتك ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية بنتنتظر (الدولة) أو (الناس) تعترف بيك أنك راجل منقطع لعبادة الرب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]أقرى دى ...راهب بيستعدى دولة أجنبية ( أمريكا ) على بلده !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنت راهب وألا مشغول بالمعونة الأمريكية ...منتظرها فى أية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الظاهر أنه ترهبن فى ( الأمم المتحدة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتلاقيها هنا 
[/FONT]*
​


[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2015)

Basilius قال:


> سيبك من موضوع التهكم
> انا لا اتهكم على الكنيسه المصريه لانها كنيستي الام
> ثم لماذا هذه الشخصنه الفجه ؟
> الكنيسه لا تتشخصن في البطريرك ابدا
> ...


اين هذة الشخصنة زميلى
انت من شخصنت الموضوع وجعلت البابا والمجمع المقدس  باسلوبك كانة يدير عزبة خاصة
وانا متفق تماما معك ان الكنيسة لا تشخصن فى  اى شخص حتى البابا وهذا هو كلامى عندما قلت لك ان المجمع المقدس ليس ملكية خاصة 
لاحظ انت من اضاف جملة البابا ومجمعة المقدس
من شخصن الموصوع اذا  زميلى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ثانيا انا ليا علاقة مباشرة مع شخص شاهد عيان وعلى علاقة مباشرة بكثير من رهبان هذا  الدير واكد لى ان موقف هولاء الرهبان صعب لغاية
حتى انهم منعوا الكثيرين من دخول المكان عنوة كبلطجة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا إيرينى ...اللى ندر نفسه للعبادة وأختارها لنفسه بقية حياته *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مايهموش طريق يعدى أو يمر أو دير يعترفوا بيه من عدمه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لية بتعمل مشاكل إذا كنت أعتزلت دنيا المشاكل بمزاجك ورغبتك ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لية بنتنتظر (الدولة) أو (الناس) تعترف بيك أنك راجل منقطع لعبادة الرب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!![/FONT]*
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]أقرى دى ...راهب بيستعدى دولة أجنبية ( أمريكا ) على بلده !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو أنت راهب وألا مشغول بالمعونة الأمريكية ...منتظرها فى أية ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الظاهر أنه ترهبن فى ( الأمم المتحدة ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هتلاقيها هنا
> ...



*من جهة الصحافة : ما تصدقش كل حاجة 

إستحالة راهب يعمل كدة 

ما شلحهوش ليه البابا شنودة ؟؟؟

و إنت عارف يعنى موقف البابا شنودة من الثورة و و و و 

الراهب مش منتظر إعتراف الدولة 

مجتمع عايش مع بعضه 

حبكت تخترق حياتهم بالطريق دا ؟؟؟

دا على أساس إن مافيش حلول أخرى ؟؟

و لا هو تعنت و خلاص ؟؟


____________

نقطة بقى إنه راهب و إعتزل العالم 

مرور طريق داخل الدير معناه : إنتهاء العزلة 
​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *من جهة الصحافة : ما تصدقش كل حاجة
> إستحالة راهب يعمل كدة
> ​*


 *[FONT=&quot]أنتم اللى ناقلينها هنا فى المنتدى وأنا مالى ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]شوفى تعليقات الأعضاء ...هنا 
[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]دى أرض ملك الدولة ( لو آثار ) تبقى ملك الدولة والشعب كله[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الراهب مش فوق القانون – زى مابيخضع لقانون يطلع له بطاقة انه راهب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى يخضع لقانون الدولة لما يقول طريق هيمشى من هنا 
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]يبقى هيمشى من هنا 
[/FONT]*​​*[FONT=&quot]فاكرة لما قلت لك أن ( الأديرة ) هى سبب وضع قانون بناء دور العبادة الموحد  فى الأدراج ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فاكرة وألا مش فاكرة ؟!![/FONT]*​​[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (21 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أنتم اللى ناقلينها هنا فى المنتدى وأنا مالى ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]شوفى تعليقات الأعضاء ...هنا
> [/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
> ...




*ما هى الاديرة كلها آثار 

كلهااااااااااااااا بلا إستثناء

________________

يلا يعدوا طرق بقى و كبارى و يلا بالمرة ترع و يلا كمان يبنوا مبانى و الناس تسكن و طبعا لازم جوامع بأة : حقهم يصلوا 
اللاااااااااااااااااااهوووووووووو أأأأأأأأأأأأكبااااااااااااااااار 
و بالميكرفونات و و و 

كفاية ما نحن فيه 

فليتركوا الرهبان الذين إعتزلوا العالم و شأنهم 

صحرااااااااااااا طويييييييييلة عريييييييييييييضة 

أوم يعدى الطريق هنا 






و يبدو إن الموضوع قديم من 2010 

و يمكن من قبل : الله أعلم 

_______________

أنا لا يهمنى مشروع دور العبادة الموحد 

كل الل يهمنى موقف حدث و رد الفعل الغريب من الادارة الكنسية 

​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> يلا يعدوا طرق بقى و كبارى و يلا بالمرة ترع و يلا كمان يبنوا مبانى و الناس تسكن و طبعا لازم جوامع بأة : حقهم يصلوا
> اللاااااااااااااااااااهوووووووووو أأأأأأأأأأأأكبااااااااااااااااار
> و بالميكرفونات و و و
> ​*



*[FONT=&quot]لأ بالنسبة للجوامع دى عالم هتفرش جرايد وألا شوية حصير وتصلى 
*​​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (21 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ بالنسبة للجوامع دى عالم هتفرش جرايد وألا شوية حصير وتصلى
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​[/FONT]


بالنسبة للجوامع يا عوبد
عندنا الطريق الزراعى لما ربنا  كرمهم وعملوة فردتين
فية مصلية على جانب الطريق 
خلوا الاسفلت يلف يجى كيلو زيادة عشان يعدوها
المصلية دى  مش عاوز اقولك مهجووووووووووووورة بمعنى الكلمة
موقف الكنيسة الرسمى انها مع التنمية ودة كلام الانبا رفائيل سكرتير المجمع المقدس
فية اخطاء من بعض الرهبان لو صح ان نطلق هذا اللقب عليهم
فيييية اخطاء
لكن السؤال هنا اللى قالتة ايرينى
سابوا الصحرا كلها ومنفعش يعدوا طريق غير من جوة  الدير؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
الا اذا بقى هندسيا مفيش بديل[/FONT]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ بالنسبة للجوامع دى عالم هتفرش جرايد وألا شوية حصير وتصلى
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT]



*مش حيفرشوا حصر و لا جرايد فى الصحرا

​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> لكن السؤال هنا اللى قالتة ايرينى
> سابوا الصحرا كلها ومنفعش يعدوا طريق غير من جوة  الدير؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
> الا اذا بقى هندسيا مفيش بديل



*لا يا جرجس فيه حلين بديلين إتقدموا 

و الاتنين أرخص من الطريق دا 

الغريب إن ديه محمية 

إزاى تعدى طريق فى المحمية ؟؟:dntknw:


العند و التعنت عمى الأذهان

و موقف الكنيسة يحزن ​*


----------



## grges monir (22 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا يا جرجس فيه حلين بديلين إتقدموا
> 
> و الاتنين أرخص من الطريق دا
> 
> ...


الانبا رفائيل قال ان الطريق دة مش هيضر حاجة
القصة ان الرهبان بنوا سور حسب كلامة بطول 8000 متر
فالطريق هيعدى  من جزء من السور دة


----------



## ميشيل فريد (22 مارس 2015)

*قال المهندس ماجد وديع، رئيس جمعية المحافظة على التراث المصرى، إن الجمعية سترفع ملفًا بأزمة دير وادى الريان إلى منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلوم والثقافة «اليونيسكو» الأسبوع الجارى، وذلك في خطوة تصعيدية ضد الطريق المزمع إقامته من قبل وزارة النقل، ويرفضه عدد من رهبان الدير رغم موافقة الكنيسة رسميًا.

وأوضح وديع في تصريحات خاصة لـ«البوابة»، أن جمعية المحافظة على التراث المصرى رفعت في وقت سابق قضية أمام محكمة الأمور المستعجلة بالقاهرة للطعن على القرار الصادر من وزارة النقل بشق طريق داخل دير الأنبا مكاريوس الإسكندري بوادي الريان، ووقف تنفيذ القرار لما فيه من أضرار على الآثار المصرية بالمنطقة.

وأضاف أن القضية رُفعت ضد رئيس الوزراء ووزير النقل ومحافظ الفيوم ووزير البيئة وشركة «المقاولون العرب»، مشيرًا إلى أن وزارة الآثار كلفت مسئولين بتشكيل لجنة لفحص المنطقة والدير، وإصدار تقرير بشأن الأزمة، وكانت آخر زياراتها للدير نهاية الشهر الماضى.
حيث رصدت عددًا من مواقع الآثار داخل الدير، ومنها معبد فرعونى يقع في اتجاه الطريق المزمع إقامته، فضلا عن وجود مغارات أثرية يعود تاريخها للقرن الرابع الميلادى، هذا بجانب احتواء المكان على آثار من العصرين الرومانى والقبطى.

وأشار إلى أن اللجنة أوصت بتسجيل ١٢ كيلومترًا «١٣ ألف فدان» وهى مساحة الدير ضمن تراث الآثار، وإخضاع المنطقة بالكامل لوزارة الآثار، ووقع الوزير على التقرير، ولا يزال الدير ينتظر نتيجة نهائية من اللجنة الأخيرة بشأنه. 

وأكد أن هناك بديلا للطريق الذي يهدف لتوصيل وادى الريان بالواحات، متسائلا: لا أتفهم لماذا تُصر وزارة النقل على شق الدير من منتصفه؟ وأوضح أن البديل هو طريق خارج عن الدير، وممهد وسيوفر ٣٥ كيلومترًا ما سيقلل التكاليف، مشيرًا إلى أن الجمعية ليست ضد وزارة النقل أو ضد حقها في القيام بإصلاحات تؤدى إلى زيادة الحركة السياحية بالمنطقة، ولكنها ضد ما اعتبره «إصرارًا على تدمير الآثار».

وفيما يتعلق ببيان الكنيسة وتبرؤها من الرهبان، قال إن شأن الكنيسة لا يخصنى، وتواجد الرهبان في المكان من عدمه لا يهم، ولكن ما أعنيه هو الجانب الأثرى، حيث يعود الدير للقرن الرابع وهو تاريخ يستحق جعله ضمن الأماكن الأثرية والحفاظ عليها.

وعن أزمة عدم ترخيص الدير، أوضح أن الأديرة منذ قديم الأزل هي تجمع رهبانى في الصحراء، وخارج المدن، وكثير من الأديرة بدأت بغير ترخيص ثم تم ترخيصها فيما بعد لأنها تصبح جزءًا من التاريخ الأثرى للمنطقة.*


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 مارس 2015)

انا سمعت وائل الابراشى امبارح وكان معاه محامى مؤيد لرأى الكنيسه واتنين رهبان ضد الطريق الجديد
وقالوا انهم مش ست رهبان دول 120راهب والمؤيدين 40 راهب 
وقالوا قدمنا للدوله رسم هندسى لطريق تانى هيوفر55 كيلو 
لكن الدوله مصره على الطريق من هنا وكمان طلعت تقرير تفيد ان طريق الدير اماكن اثريه وصخريه ومش هينفع فيها طريق ومع ذلك الدوله مصره على الطريق بالرغم تقديمنا حلول كتير 

بصراحه كده الواحد مش عارف يصدق مين 
وفى حاجه قالوها زودت حيرتى ان الدوله من سنة 66 باين 
معترفه بالدير  وان الكنيسه هى اللى مش معترفه بالدير 
يا سبحان الله حاجه غريبه ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> الانبا رفائيل قال ان الطريق دة مش هيضر حاجة
> القصة ان الرهبان بنوا سور حسب كلامة بطول 8000 متر
> فالطريق هيعدى  من جزء من السور دة


*
جزء؟؟

فيه حد يقول كدة ؟؟

جزء؟؟؟ld:

إفرض يا جرجس إن الطريق حيقطع السور بمسافة 100 متر ثم يخترق الدير ثم يخرج من الجهة الاخرى من السور بمسافة 100 أخرى 

يبقى الجزء المجروح من السور = 200 متر 

لكن الطريق حيخترق الدير طبعا لمسافة كبيرة جدا 

عيييييييييب اللى بيحصل دا عيييييييييييييب

موقف الكنيسة محير و عليه 100 علامة إستفهام

آل جزء آل 

كلمة جزء ديه لو إتقالت لمهندس : مش عارفة ممكن يرد عليك يقولك إيه ؟؟

بس أنصحك تاخد ديل الجلبية فى سنانك و تقول يا فكيك:smile02
​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> انا سمعت وائل الابراشى امبارح وكان معاه محامى مؤيد لرأى الكنيسه واتنين رهبان ضد الطريق الجديد
> وقالوا انهم مش ست رهبان دول 120راهب والمؤيدين 40 راهب
> وقالوا قدمنا للدوله رسم هندسى لطريق تانى هيوفر55 كيلو
> لكن الدوله مصره على الطريق من هنا وكمان طلعت تقرير تفيد ان طريق الدير اماكن اثريه وصخريه ومش هينفع فيها طريق ومع ذلك الدوله مصره على الطريق بالرغم تقديمنا حلول كتير
> ...



*كان لقاء يكسف

:close_tem
​*


----------



## +ماريا+ (23 مارس 2015)

طبعا شئ يكسف ليه كده 
و المحامى المؤيد للكنيسه اتبهدل من الموجودين 
ومن المتصلين كمان 
حاولت ادور على الحلقه مش لقيتها على اليوتيوب


----------



## +إيرينى+ (23 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> طبعا شئ يكسف ليه كده
> و المحامى المؤيد للكنيسه اتبهدل من الموجودين
> ومن المتصلين كمان
> حاولت ادور على الحلقه مش لقيتها على اليوتيوب



*بينزلوها بعدها بيوم و لا حاجة​*


----------



## aymonded (23 مارس 2015)

+ماريا+ قال:


> طبعا شئ يكسف ليه كده
> و المحامى المؤيد للكنيسه اتبهدل من الموجودين
> ومن المتصلين كمان
> حاولت ادور على الحلقه مش لقيتها على اليوتيوب



[YOUTUBE]EXaPlAnw1ZI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## grges monir (23 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> جزء؟؟
> 
> فيه حد يقول كدة ؟؟
> ...


انا مش بتهدد يا هندسة:t26::nunu0000:
ثانيا اسمعى كلام الانبا رفائيل حول الموضوع يمكن انا الصياغة خانتنى فى الكتابة ومش وصلت المعنى المطلوب
وسؤال هنا
موقف الكنيسة مخزى وموقف المعارضين هو الجيد
حد عندة تفاصيل دقيقة ةحقيقية حوالين الموقف
انا قلت قبل كدة ان ليا شخص شاهد عيان على الموضوع
بيقولى ان الوضع صعب جدا من المعارضين


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مارس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مارس 2015)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مارس 2015)

*عاجل تصريح مسئول بوزارة الاثار يؤكد عدم صدق تصريحات المشلوحين بدير الريان





                     كتبت: مريم راجى                     

  نشرت جريدة البديل فى عددها الصادر الاحد 15 مارس تحقيق صحفى  عن ازمة  دير الريان بعنوان " دير وادى الريان فتنة على الابواب والبابا بين  نارين "  جاء به تصريح واضح من عصام عبد الرحمن مدير عام قطاع الاثار  الاسلامية  والقبطية بالفيوم أكد خلاله ان الوزارة شكلت لجنة لمعاينة دير  الريان  وسينتج عنها تقرير يعُتمد من وزارة الاثار وسيكون ملزم لقطاع الاثار   بالفيوم عما اذا كان الدير اثرياً من عدمه وبناء على هذا القرار الوزارى   إما سيتم الموافقة على انشاء طريق الفيوم - الواحات الدولى او نرفض انشاءه .   وهذا التصريح يؤكد انه حتى 15 مارس الجارى لم يصدر  قرار نهائى من وزير   الاثار باثرية الدير او برفض انشاء الطريق محل الخلاف وهو ما يؤكد عدم صدق   المشلوحين فى ادعائهم ان لديهم قرارات نهائية من الاثار ...إليكم نص تصريح   مدير عام قطاع الاثار الاسلامية واالقبطية فى الفيوم كما جاء حرفياً   بالتحقيق الصحفى بجريدة البديل 
  " من جانبه صرح عصام عام عبد الرحمن، مدير عام قطاع الآثار  الإسلامية  والقبطية بمحافظة الفيوم،بأن الوزارة شكلت لجنة لمعاينة وفحص دير  الأنبا  مكاريوس الاسكندي بوادي الريان، وسينتج من اللجنة تقرير يعتمد من  وزارة  الآثار يكون ملزمًا للقطاع ومحافظة الفيوم، عما إذا كان الدير يعد  أثرًا  أو لا، وبناء على القرار سواء كان بالسلب أو الإيجاب سيتم التنفيذ   بالإزالة أو بعدمها فيما يتعلق بشق طريق الواحات الفيوم."
*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مارس 2015)

*بالمستندات الكنيسة تخرج عن صمتها  دير  وادى الريان  كيان غير معترف به





                     نقلاً عن الوطن 
  خرجت الكنيسة عن صمتها حول أزمة دير الأنبا مكاريوس بوادى الريان، بعد 6   أيام من إصدارها بياناً للتبرؤ من الدير و6 من رهبانه، وإعلانها أن الدير   غير معترف به، وأنها أخلت مسئوليتها عن تعنت الرهبان مع الدولة فى إنشاء   الطريق الدولى «الفيوم - الواحات» ومن استيلاء الرهبان على مساحة 13 ألف   فدان بشكل غير قانونى وبناء سور عليها بطول 8 كيلومترات، الأمر الذى أحدث   انقساماً بين رهبان الدير وتطور مساء الأحد، إلى اشتباكات دموية بالأسلحة   البيضاء «والشوم».
  المشكلة ظهرت مع إنشاء طريق «الفيوم - الواحات» وعرضنا أفكاراً لحل  الأزمة رفضها الرهبان المعارضون  وعقدت الكنيسة، أمس الأول، مؤتمراً صحفياً  بحضور القس بولس حليم،  المتحدث الرسمى باسم الكنيسة، وأصدرت بياناً  إعلامياً أمس، لشرح الأزمة،  قالت فيه إن دير الأنبا مكاريوس الذى يبعد عن  الفيوم بـ75 كيلومتراً، تحت  التأسيس، وللدير تاريخ قديم، حيث وجدت تجمعات  رهبانية فى وادى الريان منذ  القرن الرابع الميلادى، واستمرت الرهبنة فيها  حتى القرون الوسطى، وفى عام  ١٩٦٠ ذهب الأب متى المسكين، ومعه مجموعة من  الرهبان إلى هذا المكان، وتركوه  عام ١٩٦٩، لتبدأ فى عام 1995 محاولات  فردية لسكن المكان، وبدأ أول تجمع  رهبانى بوادى الريان فى العصر الحديث  عام 2006، على يد الراهب اليشع  المقارى، الذى كان يستقبل طالبى الرهبنة،  ولكن المكان أصبح يضم فئات  مختلفة، منها الراغب فى الحياة الرهبانية  الحقة، والباقون أشخاص لم يُقبلوا  فى أديرة معترف بها، ووجدوا ترحيباً بهم  فى هذا المكان، كما يوجد فيه  رهبان تركوا أديرتهم بسبب مشاكل معهم،  ورهبان تم توقيع عقوبات كنسية عليهم.  وأضافت الكنيسة، أن الدير فيه 124  راهباً، منهم 8 تم تجريدهم «شلحهم» من  الرهبنة، فضلاً عن وجود 112 طالباً  للرهبنة، وهو رقم كبير، والقس اليشع  المقارى لم يأخذ رأى البابا فى قبول  هؤلاء، كما أن الكنيسة تضع 5 شروط  للاعتراف بأى دير، هى «وجود تجمع  رهبانى، وأن يقام الدير على أرض مملوكة  قانونياً له، ووجود مدبر إدارى  وروحى من قبل الكنيسة للدير، وأن يتم رفع  تقرير من لجنة الأديرة والرهبنة  بالمجمع المقدس للاعتراف بالدير، وأخيراً  يصدر قرار المجمع بالاعتراف  بالدير»، مشيرة إلى أن الشرط الأول توافر فى  وادى الريان لكن باقى الشروط  لم تتوافر، حيث إن أرض الدير تم وضع اليد  عليها ولم يتم تقنينها، ولا يوجد  مدبر للدير ولم يتم رفع تقرير عنه من لجنة  الرهبنة ولم يصدر قرار المجمع  بالاعتراف به، وهذا الكيان كان موجوداً منذ  عهد البابا شنودة ولم يعترف به  كدير لأنه لم تنطبق عليه شروط إقامة الدير،  فالكنيسة القبطية كنيسة  مجمعية. وحول القرار البابوى الصادر عام 2012،  ويعترف بالدير، قالت  الكنيسة إن الهدف منه حينها هو تسيير أعمال الدير،  بمعنى الشروع فى إقامة  دير وتسهيل التعامل مع الدولة سواء فى شراء أرض أو  إصدار بطاقات للرهبان  لتكون مقومات لتجمع رهبانى ناجح يقود إلى استكمال  اشتراطات الاعتراف به  كدير، ولكن لم تستكمل الشروط.
  وأوضحت الكنيسة أن أبعاد مشكلة وادى الريان ظهرت مع رغبة الدولة فى   إنشاء طريق «الفيوم - الواحات»، وفى إطار تشجيع الكنيسة ودعمها أية مشاريع   تنموية تخدم الدولة، وافقت على شق الطريق، فيما رفض عدد من الرهبان هدم  سور  الدير، الذى تم بناؤه للمحافظة على آثار المنطقة وضمان حياة آمنة  للرهبان،  حيث إن الدير عبارة عن أرض محاطة بجبل مرتفع من الثلاث جهات  الشمالية  والجنوبية والغربية، والجهة الشرقية مقام عليها السور،  وبالموافقة على  تنفيذ الطريق كان سيجرى هدم 300 متر من سور الدير، وستخرج  عين المياه  الصالحة للشرب من المساحة التابعة للدير.
  وأشارت الكنيسة إلى أنها بذلت العديد من الجهود لاحتواء المشكلة، وتواصل   البابا تواضروس الثانى، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، مع   الراهب اليشع المقارى الذى كان مسئولاً عن الدير ليقنعه بفكرة تنفيذ الدولة   للطريق لكنه رفض، الأمر الذى دفع لجنتى الرهبنة والأديرة التى تضم 23   أسقفاً، فى أكتوبر الماضى، لتقرر استبعاد الراهب اليشع من المكان، والتبرؤ   من اثنين من الرهبان، وتم تشكيل لجنة من 3 أساقفة، وهم: «الأنبا إبرام  أسقف  الفيوم، والأنبا مكاريوس أسقف المنيا، والأنبا أرميا الأسقف العام»،   لتدبير الأمور، لكنها لم تصل إلى حلول مع الرهبان، ليشكل البابا لجنة أخرى   لمناقشة الرهبان المعترضين، ضمت «الأنبا دانيال أسقف المعادى، والأنبا   رافائيل سكرتير المجمع المقدس، والأنبا دانيال رئيس دير الأنبا بولا»، ولم   يصلوا أيضاً إلى حل.
  وتابعت الكنيسة: «اللجنة المجمعية الأولى قدمت حلولاً فى حالة إقامة   الطريق، وهى إنشاء تجمع رهبانى ومعظم الرهبان وافقوا عليه، وبناء ٣١٠   قلايات على مساحة ١٩ فداناً تضم كنيسة، ويجرى تشييد سور حولها، وخارج السور   تقام خدمات الرهبان من مخبز ومخازن وغيرها وتحاط بسور آخر، مع استخدام  ماء  العين الصالحة للشرب بعد تحليتها لحين حفر آبار فى المكان الجديد خلال  3  شهور من توفر المال والانتهاء من عمل الرسم الهندسى للمكان، إلا أن  المشكلة  تجددت مرة أخرى مساء الأحد بين الرهبان المؤيدين والمعارضين،  حينما هدم  بعض الرهبان ١١ باكية بطول ٤٤ متراً تعبيراً عن طاعتهم للكنيسة،  فبنى  المعارضون ما تهدم فى نفس الليلة، وعلى الرغم من الجلوس عدة مرات مع   الرهبان فإنهم لم يكونوا متحدى الفكر والقلب، وكلما خرج بيان أو تصريح   منهم، تبرأ منه الآخرون، الأمر الذى دفع الكنيسة لإصدار بيانها الأخير مساء   الأربعاء الماضى».




*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (23 مارس 2015)

*تصعيد أزمة دير وادي الريان لـ"اليونسكو" الأسبوع الجاري*

*  344  2 Google +0 
* 
*  السبت 21-03-2015| 04:32ص     * *









 المهندس ماجد وديع، رئيس جمعية المحافظة على التراث المصرى* 
*  مارسيل نظمي            * 
*ماجد وديع: لا نهتم ببيان الكنيسة.. ورفعنا قضية على محلب لوقف شق الطريق
قال  المهندس ماجد وديع، رئيس جمعية المحافظة على التراث المصرى، إن الجمعية  سترفع ملفًا بأزمة دير وادى الريان إلى منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية  والعلوم والثقافة «اليونيسكو» الأسبوع الجارى، وذلك في خطوة تصعيدية ضد  الطريق المزمع إقامته من قبل وزارة النقل، ويرفضه عدد من رهبان الدير رغم  موافقة الكنيسة رسميًا.
وأوضح وديع في تصريحات خاصة لـ«البوابة»، أن  جمعية المحافظة على التراث المصرى رفعت في وقت سابق قضية أمام محكمة الأمور  المستعجلة بالقاهرة للطعن على القرار الصادر من وزارة النقل بشق طريق داخل  دير الأنبا مكاريوس الإسكندري بوادي الريان، ووقف تنفيذ القرار لما فيه من  أضرار على الآثار المصرية بالمنطقة.
وأضاف أن القضية رُفعت ضد رئيس  الوزراء ووزير النقل ومحافظ الفيوم ووزير البيئة وشركة «المقاولون العرب»،  مشيرًا إلى أن وزارة الآثار كلفت مسئولين بتشكيل لجنة لفحص المنطقة والدير،  وإصدار تقرير بشأن الأزمة، وكانت آخر زياراتها للدير نهاية الشهر الماضى.
حيث  رصدت عددًا من مواقع الآثار داخل الدير، ومنها معبد فرعونى يقع في اتجاه  الطريق المزمع إقامته، فضلا عن وجود مغارات أثرية يعود تاريخها للقرن  الرابع الميلادى، هذا بجانب احتواء المكان على آثار من العصرين الرومانى  والقبطى.
وأشار إلى أن اللجنة أوصت بتسجيل ١٢ كيلومترًا «١٣ ألف فدان»  وهى مساحة الدير ضمن تراث الآثار، وإخضاع المنطقة بالكامل لوزارة الآثار،  ووقع الوزير على التقرير، ولا يزال الدير ينتظر نتيجة نهائية من اللجنة  الأخيرة بشأنه. 
وأكد أن هناك بديلا للطريق الذي يهدف لتوصيل وادى  الريان بالواحات، متسائلا: لا أتفهم لماذا تُصر وزارة النقل على شق الدير  من منتصفه؟ وأوضح أن البديل هو طريق خارج عن الدير، وممهد وسيوفر ٣٥  كيلومترًا ما سيقلل التكاليف، مشيرًا إلى أن الجمعية ليست ضد وزارة النقل  أو ضد حقها في القيام بإصلاحات تؤدى إلى زيادة الحركة السياحية بالمنطقة،  ولكنها ضد ما اعتبره «إصرارًا على تدمير الآثار».
وفيما يتعلق ببيان  الكنيسة وتبرؤها من الرهبان، قال إن شأن الكنيسة لا يخصنى، وتواجد الرهبان  في المكان من عدمه لا يهم، ولكن ما أعنيه هو الجانب الأثرى، حيث يعود الدير  للقرن الرابع وهو تاريخ يستحق جعله ضمن الأماكن الأثرية والحفاظ عليها.
وعن  أزمة عدم ترخيص الدير، أوضح أن الأديرة منذ قديم الأزل هي تجمع رهبانى في  الصحراء، وخارج المدن، وكثير من الأديرة بدأت بغير ترخيص ثم تم ترخيصها  فيما بعد لأنها تصبح جزءًا من التاريخ الأثرى للمنطقة.*


*



 *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مارس 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انا مش بتهدد يا هندسة:t26::nunu0000:
> ثانيا اسمعى كلام الانبا رفائيل حول الموضوع يمكن انا الصياغة خانتنى فى الكتابة ومش وصلت المعنى المطلوب
> وسؤال هنا
> موقف الكنيسة مخزى وموقف المعارضين هو الجيد
> ...



*ما حدش هددك

موقف الكنيسة محير _ أنا ما قلتش مخزى 

و كلمة جزء كررها مينا أسعد فى الحلقة مع وائل الابراشى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مارس 2015)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


>



*إذن فعلينا تسليم جمييييييع الاديرة الى الدولة 

و لنصلى مثل الرسل فى المغاير و شقوق الأرض​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مارس 2015)

aymonded قال:


> [YOUTUBE]EXaPlAnw1ZI[/YOUTUBE]​



*يتكلمون عن عدم طاعة البابا :smil13:

و البابا شنودة كان غير مطيع للبابا كيرلس السادس لدرجة إن البابا كيرلس جاب له الشرطة 

و البابا كيرلس كان غير مطيع لرئيس الدير هو أيضا 

________________

عملوا قانون فى 2013 للتبرأة من الرهبان : حال عدم الطاعة

فلتتبرأوا إذن من البابا شنودة و البابا كيرلس بأثر رجعى 

لماذا فى 2013  ؟؟؟

عشان الرهبان دول بالأخص و لا إيه ؟؟؟

____________

البابا تواضروس تبرأ من 6 رهبان فقط ؟؟؟ إنه  تبرأ من الدير كله :smil13:

ماذا فى هذا ؟؟:dntknw: لا شىء :smil13:

علينا أن نمشى بمبدأ السمع و الطاعة مثل السلفيين و الاخوان 

علينا عدم التفكير 

علينا الايمان بعصمة البطاركة 

علينا 

علينا

علينا 

شىء يحزن بمعنى الكلمة :love34:
​*


----------

